# Corrupted xD-Picture Card



## RoyGBiv

I have a Fujifilm xD-Picture Card (128 MB) which was corrupted during the upload of the pictures to my PC when I backed out of the operation.  Neither the PC nor the camera itself are able to read the card anymore.  The error message on the latter attempt is "Card Error".
     The camera is an Olympus C-60 Zoom and I was using a SanDisk reader when this occurred.  I subsequently downloaded the SanDisk recovery software to no avail.
     Is there anything else I can try to recover the pictures from the picture card?  Thanks very much.


----------



## dragon2309

You can take it to a proffesional data recovere and your almost 99.9% certain that you WOULD get your pics back but it would cost a bucket load, it depends on what the pictures are off, valuable??

Alternatively there are plenty of free datya recovery programs but most ont work too well, i dont really know of any imparticular so rather than get shouted at i'll leave it open for someone else to follow, thanks.


----------



## tubbles

*Image recall*

If you can get Qvc were you are, they sell a product called Image Recall 3 and if you believe all the sales talk it is great for recovering lost pictures from removable media.

Tubbles


----------



## spacedude89

i use this program all the time, works better that some of the paid ones, and its free.

http://www.artplus.hr/adapps/eng/dpr.htm


----------



## Holiday

guys I might be wrong but I don't think he wants the pictures as he wants to be able the use his card.(I might be wrong!)

now a card error isn't a good thing and you might just want to get another one, but you can try this(probably won't fix anything but it's worth a try) click start, go-to all programs, go-to accessories, and click on command prompt, now type [ FORMAT [card drive letter]: ] without the brackets, example [ FORMAT G: ]


----------



## heinzbitte

I think he wants to be able to get his pictures and use his card.

I don't know about saving your pictures but to the card I know some cameras you can put it in and go to format or something and that could get the card working, if not they aren't that expensive.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Actually, I want to recover the pictures.  I will try some of the suggested fixes.  Thank you all very much.

SMK


----------



## armadillo

If you have problems with your memory card in 80% of all cases the controller of your card is damaged and no software or card reader can help. You must separate the memory chip and dump the raw data to recover your data, look here: CF xD SD memory card error


----------



## DCIScouts

Please don't resurrect old threads.  This issue was solved over 3 years ago.  Thank you.


----------

